#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Πραγματογνωμοσύνες >  > > >  >  >  Πραγματογνωμοσύνη βάρους μεταλλικής κατασκευής

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

ζύγισέ το
πληρώνει αυτός που έκανε αίτηση για την πραγματογνωμοσύνη αν θέλει αλλιώς ας τα ζυγίσει σε αυτόν που τα έκοψε και ας βγάλει ό,τι συμπέρασμα θέλει

----------


## Evan

προσωπικά μπιστόλιασα πραγματογνωμοσύνες λόγω του πρήξειν

Αν θες μπορείς να τσεκάρεις την πλάστιγγά τους ως εξής. Τσίμπα τους ένα άδειο φορτηγό ζυγισέ το στην δικιά τους και μετά ζύγισέ το αλλού και δες την διαφορά.

Ποιο ακριβώς όμως είναι το θέμα;

----------


## vmaniad

Εγώ νομιζω ότι ως μηχανικός - πραγματογν'ωμονας ειναι απαραίτητο να έχεις τα σχέδια... θα βρεις έστω τι τάξη μεγέθους είναι... το ζύγισμα απο μόνο του δεν είναι αξιόπιστο γιατί θα άναφέρεται σε ένα πολύ μικρό τμήμα της κατασκευής. 
πάντως σε προμετρήσεις μεταλλικών κατασκευών το βαρος των μέσων σύνδεσεως και των λοιπών εξαρτημάτων μπορεί να φτάσει έως και 10% και όχι μόνο 2-3%..

----------


## Evan

για 500¤ που θα πάρεις σιγά μην κάνεις αναλυτική προμέτρηση επί σχεδίου και για τις λαπάτσες. 10% βάλε και είσαι μέσα

Αν δεν σου δώσουν τα δεδομένα τι θα υπολογίσεις; 
Εγώ στη θέση σου θα φώναζα τον uri geller

----------

